# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση φορτηγού πλοίου OLGA M. στην παλιά γέφυρα της Χαλκίδας.

## Ilias 92

Πρόσκρουση φορτηγού πλοίου OLGA M. στην παλιά γέφυρα της Χαλκίδας.

Στη γέφυρα του Πορθμού Ευρίπου στη Χαλκίδα προσέκρουσε φορτηγό πλοίο, με αποτέλεσμα να στραβώσει η λαμαρίνα στην αριστερή πλευρά του πλοίου.

Από το περιστατικό δεν υπήρξε τραυματισμός και δεν διαπιστώθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση ή εισροή υδάτων.

Το πλοίο συνέχισε κανονικά την πορεία του και αγκυροβόλησε με ασφάλεια έξω από το λιμάνι της Χαλκίδας.

Ο 55χρονος πλοίαρχος συνελήφθη και θα παρουσιαστεί στον εισαγγελέα.

Από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Χαλκίδας που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του μέχρι διαπίστωσης αποκατάστασης της ζημιάς.

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500050375

----------


## SteliosK

To θέμα μεταφέρθηκε εδω αφού το Όλγα Μ δεν είναι ποντοπόρο.

----------

